# Two baby meerkats for sale



## minchepic (Jul 22, 2010)

We are selling two 8 week old baby meerkats, mum and dad are our pets.
£600 each
Pm me if you require more info/photos
Serious enquiries only please
Thanks


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

put this in the classifieds section then.

this isnt the place to sell items/animals.


----------



## minchepic (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you i have changed it now


----------

